
Apple in bidding war to acquire Toshiba’s storage business - dmmalam
https://9to5mac.com/2017/04/02/apple-toshiba-nand/
======
thinkling
First news that Apple is developing its own GPU, now they're trying to buy a
NAND memory business. At least they're investing some of that huge cash hoard.

What's missing? The biggest thing seems to be displays.

